# I can't draw but...



## Precise Calibre (Sep 19, 2010)

I've decided to throw some of my stuff into the mix.  I can't draw to save my life, but photo-editing has always been one of my hobbies.  So I'll pop a few things out here to see what people think.  Unfortunately as far as human subjects go, I've been pretty much limited to myself 







This is an old pic I made to represent myself in an old Neverwinter Nights camnpaign I used to play with friends.






Here's a picture of myself done up as a "ranger" of sorts.

and finally






One I call "Flight of Fancy".

I have some others lying around, but I have to dig them up.  Dying hard drives have a tendency to scatter one's work quite efficiently.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Sep 20, 2010)

These are fascinating.

Since I know nothing about photo editing, and can't even take photographs anyway, I'm afraid I can't comment on the technical details.


----------



## JenJen (Sep 20, 2010)

I know nothing about photo editing  But really like the first one! Atmospheric and all that


----------



## The Judge (Sep 20, 2010)

Very good.  I've played around in photoshop, but never achieved anything like these.  

I also love the first one -- very brooding -- and if you hadn't said, I'd have assumed it was a painting.  It's interesting you've gone for a long version, to bring in the sinister shadow at the top left: I'd have probably cut it at the top, so as to bring the eye at the third-way point which would have lost that effect completely.  Well done.


----------



## Precise Calibre (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll throw these in.  Since I haven't made anything new, I'll get my old stuff out first.








This is a pic I made as a concept for one of my villains.  Again... just working with myself as a medium.

And finally...







This is an inside joke with a few people with which I used to go to school.  People who didn't know me would always be frightened by my proclamation that "The End is Near!".


----------



## Precise Calibre (Sep 25, 2010)

Also, thanks for the compliments guys!  TJ, I have to admit I have a passing knowledge as to the proper placement of colors and shades within a picture for a particular effect, but I don't really even try to think of such things.  I do everything by instinct, or whatever looks right to me.


----------



## Starbeast (Sep 27, 2010)

Precise Calibre said:


> I have to admit I have a passing knowledge as to the proper placement of colors and shades within a picture for a particular effect, but I don't really even try to think of such things. I do everything by instinct, or whatever looks right to me.


 

Nice work Precise Calibre, keep at it and you'll be a master of the craft. I too like to have fun with picture altering, but I am an illustrator of fantasy, mostly for fun.


----------

